# Have you read the entire Bible?



## Blake Bowden (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you read the entire Bible?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 22, 2010)

Been a while.  I mean to do it again.


----------



## js4253 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could say I have.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 22, 2010)

On my forth time now.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 22, 2010)

Chronicles puts me to sleep.

Do you need a good Bible program for your conmputer? that is free try ESword, I love it.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes at Baylor Univ. we had Religion I and Religion II (Old and New Testament). That was in 1985-87. Only parts since then.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 27, 2010)

js4253 said:


> I wish I could say I have.


 
Same here


----------



## barryguitar (Apr 29, 2010)

The first book my father read to me was the Holy Bible, at my bedside, from the time I was born. He would set me in his lap and I would follow his finger over the words. Before I ever stepped into a school, I had read the new testament. While most of my second grade class was learning phonetics I was, every morning over breakfast, stumbling my way thru the old testament names of who begat whom. The Kings and Chronicles are still my favorite!!! I no longer read my Bible daily, but when I do, I deepen in my Knowledge of it. While I think it important to be aware of all the holy books (Gita, Koran, the apocripha, ect.) The bible alone proves itself to be divinely inspired. Writing this has convinced me that I need to restart my old habits


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 1, 2010)

barryguitar said:


> The first book my father read to me was the Holy Bible, at my bedside, from the time I was born. He would set me in his lap and I would follow his finger over the words. Before I ever stepped into a school, I had read the new testament. While most of my second grade class was learning phonetics I was, every morning over breakfast, stumbling my way thru the old testament names of who begat whom. The Kings and Chronicles are still my favorite!!! I no longer read my Bible daily, but when I do, I deepen in my Knowledge of it. While I think it important to be aware of all the holy books (Gita, Koran, the apocripha, ect.) The bible alone proves itself to be divinely inspired. Writing this has convinced me that I need to restart my old habits


 
That's wonderful!


----------



## PeterLT (May 29, 2010)

Yes I have. When I was a young soldier, back in the age of crossbows, I went AWOL and got 30 days detention. The only things permitted for reading was the regulations and the Bible. It was a great read as the conditions were right for it...solitude, quiet, wasn't going anywhere...


----------

